# How Do Knives Get Magnetized?



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

I have two knives that have become magnetized. One is a shi*ty Cutco I married into and it was stored on a magnetic knife rack, so I assumed that had something to do with it, but now one of my Rodrigue parers is magnetized (at least I first noticed it today). I don't store it on a mag rack. How does this happen?

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 1, 2012)

Magnetization from magnetic blocks (Mag-Block) is pretty insignificant and should be unnoticeable to a naked eye, but if a knife was ground from a Damascus billet or thinned blank that was in turn surface-ground on a magnetic chuck (magnetic chuck holds a part when engaged), and the part was not de-magnetized afterwards, the magnetization would remain. I have experienced it once - you actually see the poles of the magnets appear on your knife while you are hand-finish it - the way slurry arranges itself. That would be one explanation. 

A tool shop in your area would have a de-magnetizer.

M


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 1, 2012)

Impact can cause. Take your cheap Costco and smack it with a hammer and see if it goes away.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

I second smacking the cutco with a hammer, but for different reasons.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> I second smacking the cutco with a hammer, but for different reasons.



Good one Eamon. LOL. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a crazy offer but if anyone ever sends a knife to me and wants it demagnetized please just ask because I've got one of the machines to do that sitting in a draw here and I'd be more than happy to take the 30 sec to hook it up.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 2, 2012)

What would be the main problem with magnetized knives? Apart from it makes re-handling a pain because the metal fileings are a pain to get off. 

Seems like it might make it a more effective tool. I can cut prime rib, and reach that bolt I dropped behind the refrigerator.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 2, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> What would be the main problem with magnetized knives? Apart from it makes re-handling a pain because the metal fileings are a pain to get off.
> 
> Seems like it might make it a more effective tool. I can cut prime rib, and reach that bolt I dropped behind the refrigerator.



Depending on how your kitchen is set up, and how highly magnetized your blade is, I'm guessing it might be a safety risk for some.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 2, 2012)

If your knife is magnetized it will pull the iron out of your beef and reduce the nutritional value.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 2, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Depending on how your kitchen is set up, and how highly magnetized your blade is, I'm guessing it might be a safety risk for some.



Strangely enough, this is a little bit of a concern. The Rodrigue parer is balanced such that if I give it a little nudge with my finger, it will just rotate perfectly on axis a half dozen times or so. It has happened a few times that nearby metal has pulled, pushed or dragged the blade in a direction. It isn't that much of a concern, but I have thought about it. I basically don't want it to move and I accidentally knock it on the floor or something.

k.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 2, 2012)

But aren't they the worlds finest knives? :lol2:


johndoughy said:


> I second smacking the cutco with a hammer, but for different reasons.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 2, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Strangely enough, this is a little bit of a concern. The Rodrigue parer is balanced such that if I give it a little nudge with my finger, it will just rotate perfectly on axis a half dozen times or so. It has happened a few times that nearby metal has pulled, pushed or dragged the blade in a direction. It isn't that much of a concern, but I have thought about it. I basically don't want it to move and I accidentally knock it on the floor or something.
> 
> k.



Sounds like it does need to be demagnetized. Check locally for a tool/die shop. 

M


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> If your knife is magnetized it will pull the iron out of your beef and reduce the nutritional value.


----------



## bobhoveyga (Jan 2, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Sounds like it does need to be demagnetized. Check locally for a tool/die shop.
> 
> M



IF you get no luck from machine shops, check electronics repair shops or computer stores (also radio and TV stations)... CRT monitors and VCR's are disappearing fast, but many of these places will still have degaussing rings (for monitors) or bulk erasers (for tapes). Either one should be able to demagnetize a blade. 

I never understood how this worked... it seemed to me that if you dragged iron thru a magnetic field it would just remagnetize it (realign the field, just in a different direction). But apparently it does work... the alternating field in AC current, combined with the constant movement over the thing you're demagnitizing, serves to randomize the field nicely.


----------

